# MSD



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just want to say msd has great customer service mine went bad on my backup bike and I called them they said return it and they would fix or replace it I didn't have receipt or anything 1 1/2 weeks later got a new msd in the mail 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

love people like that!


----------

